# 2013 Models



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone laid eyes on the 2013 models? Some look like rehashes of 2012, but some look pretty sweet. It's interesting how they're trying to get more of the same type of bikes in at different price points.

Fuji Bikes - Home


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Looks like the SST 1.1 no longer gets the integrated seat post.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

thinking about pulling the trigger on a '13 Outlander 29 1.1....
not a bad bike for the price I can get it...


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Kinda bummed they dropped the Feather Cx. It looked like it would have made a fun single ring commuter or gravel grinder.


----------



## Glockout96 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am looking to buy a Fuji for my first bike, can someone tell me the difference between last years Fuji nevada 3.0 and the new Nevada 1.5? What one is better?


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Glockout96 said:


> I am looking to buy a Fuji for my first bike, can someone tell me the difference between last years Fuji nevada 3.0 and the new Nevada 1.5? What one is better?


Isn't the Nevada a mountain bike? You should try on mtbr.com


----------



## mrweeje (Sep 19, 2012)

What is the best model for under $500


----------



## __Wanderer__ (Sep 11, 2012)

What are your opinions on the Fuji Cross 2.1? I'm considering buying this bike.


----------



## Ahmed Ali (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

Really I will buy a new bike, and this should be FUJI Roubaix 1.5, I've Trek 1.2 2010 now, What do you think ? It this bike good enough to replace mine , and Is there any review about it ?

Thanks


----------

